# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Calculating Absolute Difference Between Two Time Values

## markxus

Well I got a problem here guys!!! I am making a spread sheet that will calculate the number of minutes used by a customer... I only got three cell namely start time, endtime then total time used.. My problem is I can't  get it right.... I've tried some of the formula given, but still there is something wrong with it... Maybe its because I'm a novice in spreadsheet...
any suggestion is highly appreciated thanks a lot

----------


## Ghulam Sarwar

How I do calculate day if our org has 22 days in a month?

----------


## shawn

IF(B2>=A2,B2-A2,24-A2+B2)

----------


## ExcelTip

Problem:	

Columns A & B contain pairs of time values from the same day.
We want to create a formula that always subtracts the earlier time from the later one, regardless of which column each is in.							

Solution:	

Use the IF function as shown in the following formula:
=IF(B2>=A2,B2-A2,A2-B2)
Or the ABS function as shown in the following formula:
=ABS(B2-A2)
Note: Apply hh:mm format to cells containing the formulas.

----------

